# Slap Your Co-Worker Day



## Ping898 (Nov 14, 2006)

Slap Your Co-Worker Day is Coming!! 


Tomorrow is the official Slap Your Irritating Co-workers Holiday : Do you have a co-worker who talks nonstop about nothing, working your last nerve with tedious and boring details that you don't give a flip about? 
Do you have a co-worker who ALWAYS screws up stuff creating MORE work for you? 
Do you have a co-worker who kisses so much booty, you can look in their mouth and see what your boss had for lunch? 
Do you have a co-worker who is SOOO obnoxious,when he/she enters a room, everyone else clears it? Well, on behalf of IkeTurner, I am so very very glad to officially announce tomorrow as *SLAP YOUR IRRITATING CO-WORKER DAY!*

There are the rules you must follow: 

* You can only slap one person per hour - no more. 
* You can slap the same person again if they irritate you again in the same day. 
* You are allowed to hold someone down as other co-workers take their turns slapping the irritant. 
* No weapons are allowed...other than going upside somebody's head with a stapler or a hole-puncher. 
* After you have slapped the recipient, your"assault" must be followed with something like "cause I'm sick of your empty brain always messing up stuff!" 

* If questioned by a supervisor or police, (if the supervisor is the irritant), you are allowed to LIE, LIE, LIE! 
Now, study the rules, break out your list of folks that you want to slap the living day lights out of and get to slapping.....and have a GREAT DAY!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 14, 2006)

I would like to relate to you my last suturday night. Normaly I don't care what this guy does because we have different bosses and work in different sections, but during slow times they stick him with me. He is there one hour and needs to leave to give his wife some money. I say go ahead, but make sure you punch out. He is gone 45 minutes and not two hours later he is asking to go to lunch again. I said "**** You, you just took your lunch" He agrees to stay and proceeds to cause me as much problems as he does help. I took my lunch half way through the night. When I get back he is suddenly acting like he is dying, and he was the peak of health when we started. He leaves shortly after I get back. Long story short... I ask the finance officer on monday to double check to make sure he did, in fact, punch out for his lunch. Not only had he not punched out when I told him too, but he took a second lunch during mine. He is in trouble but is from another country. He will get a slap on the wrist, and I will get stuck with him again and again. Let a white boy try that crap! GRRRRRRR! sorry just venting. And if I slap him, he gets my job.
Sean


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 14, 2006)

i work at a dojo.  this could get ugly....


----------



## Drac (Nov 14, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:


> i work at a dojo. this could get ugly....


 
Hell, at the department I work for it could get REAL UGLY...


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 14, 2006)

I own my school so I get to slap the hell out of people all day long


----------



## Kacey (Nov 14, 2006)

Can we extend this to slap a student day?  There are few middle school students I could target... hmm... maybe a couple of parents, too, if I could get them to come in...


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 14, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Can we extend this to slap a student day? There are few middle school students I could target... hmm... maybe a couple of parents, too, if I could get them to come in...


 

Go ahead Kacey but remember I did not tell you too


----------



## Drac (Nov 14, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Can we extend this to slap a student day? There are few middle school students I could target... hmm... maybe a couple of parents, too, if I could get them to come in...


 
That would be too much like heaven...


----------



## morph4me (Nov 14, 2006)

Only one person an hour? I'm going to need overtime, and there still aren't enough hours in the day.


----------



## Drac (Nov 14, 2006)

morph4me said:


> Only one person an hour? I'm going to need overtime, and there still aren't enough hours in the day.


 
LOL..How True...


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 14, 2006)

morph4me said:


> Only one person an hour? I'm going to need overtime, and there still aren't enough hours in the day.


 

I can totally relate


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 14, 2006)

Sweet! I'm all for this!


----------



## bydand (Nov 15, 2006)

Can this extend to the general public as well?  The guys I work with are great and we get along like family.  Either that, or customers?  Those I can think of a couple, shoot, I'll even drive to their places if I have to.


----------



## donna (Nov 15, 2006)

If you work from home.....do husbands count:whip:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 15, 2006)

donna said:


> If you work from home.....do husbands count:whip:



:lfao: :highfive:


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 15, 2006)

donna said:


> If you work from home.....do husbands count:whip:


 
Yes I believe they do, so do children over the age of 15 who are whining, beg for money, or acting like spoiled brats.  However, as they do not *technically* work with you I do not believe they get the opportunity to slap back....


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 15, 2006)

Ping898 said:


> Yes I believe they do, so do children over the age of 15 who are whining, beg for money, or acting like spoiled brats.  However, as they do not *technically* work with you I do not believe they get the opportunity to slap back....



NO!!!!  Nonononono ....  It's slap your CO-WORKER day ... I assure you they do NOT ... WORK ... with me.


----------



## MJS (Nov 15, 2006)

Hmm...considering the number of people I'd like to slap, its going to be a while before I actually get any real work done!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 15, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> NO!!!! Nonononono .... It's slap your CO-WORKER day ... I assure you they do NOT ... WORK ... with me.


 
I think the official ruling on it is that if you work from home, they prevent you from working which is how you are allowed to partake of Slap your Co-Worker day  by slapping them, but they are not eligible to participate at home and slap back...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 15, 2006)

Can I slap the same person for 1 hour and then move onto the next?


----------



## morph4me (Nov 15, 2006)

donna said:


> If you work from home.....do husbands count:whip:


 
Wait a minute, you need a special day to slap your husband? You mean my wife has been getting wrong all this time? I should let her know, but she'd probably slap me:whip1:


----------



## Drac (Nov 15, 2006)

morph4me said:


> I should let her know, but she'd probably slap me:whip1:


 
Probably....


----------

